# Gitte Hänning rarität 2x



## Harivo (29 Dez. 2006)




----------



## katzenhaar (31 Dez. 2006)

Danke für die Bilder von Gitte. Sie sind wirklich eine "Jugendsünde" von ihr und mir bisher noch nicht wieder begegnet.


----------



## jakeblues (20 Feb. 2010)

schade daß man die show aus der das obere bild stammt nirgendwo findet. waren noch mehr sexy teile dabei. vielleicht hats ja jemand auf video.

lampenfieber oder so ähnlich hats geheißen


----------



## xxsurfer (20 Feb. 2010)

....wer hätte das gedacht,daß ich Gitte noch mal 
*oben ohne* sehe.

*Recht vielen Dank dafür !*


----------



## Goofy36 (13 Dez. 2014)

Nettes Bild. Danke


----------

